# New DirecTV Setup - Amazing Deals???



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I will be setting up DirecTV for when I move as a new customer...I found a $150 rebate form...
Anyone know of any other good deals to go along with that???


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> I will be setting up DirecTV for when I move as a new customer...I found a $150 rebate form...
> Anyone know of any other good deals to go along with that???


When you call to set up say you are up in the air between cable and dish network( Kindof a half truth) And see what they say!

They may offer you some goddies IE: free showtime ect. If the csr says there is nothing else ask for a supervisor the sups have more authority to offer something better. Good Luck!! :up:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks...
The house I'm moving to already has the D*TV dish as well as 2 receivers, I see that I could lease a 3rd for free...a 2 year commitment for the DVR is asking a bit much...
I will call them in the next few days and attempt to wheel and deal...

Also...I already have a S2 with lifetime...will I still be able to use it without problems with D*TV??? I realize I'm adding to the delay by a few seconds, but still...would it be able to change the channels correctly???


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

The s2 is it a stand alone if yes you can use it. You need to hook it to a standard D* reciever. If it was a directivo with life and the account was cancelled the lifetime will be gone  My recdcomendation with the s2 would be a serial cable for channel change if the D* reciever has the connection Otherwise you will need to use the ir blaster which is not as reliable. Look at the back of the D* reciever if there is a jack that looks like a thin phone jack you are set. Your s2 should have come with the serial cable. It will have an 1/8 in stereo jack on one end and a thin looking phone plug on the other. hook it to the back of the tivo 1/8 end says serial on the tivo anfd the phone looking thingy in the recievr. when you set up the stivo tell it you are using serial and u are done!


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

right now there's a deal where you buy NFL sunday ticket as a new customer, and get 4 months of free total choice premier


that's a much better deal than 150 rebate


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

DTVPro said:


> right now there's a deal where you buy NFL sunday ticket as a new customer, and get 4 months of free total choice premier
> 
> that's a much better deal than 150 rebate


NFL ST costs 280 bucks. Not such a good deal, in my book.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

7thton said:


> NFL ST costs 280 bucks. Not such a good deal, in my book.


Do the math on what the top Total Choice package (not the $7500 one, but the regular joe one) costs too... When you do, you see it all comes out even in the end.


----------



## MetalWorker (Jul 1, 2006)

You should be able to get a HD10-250 with the NFLST, I wouldn't settle for anything less. Be persistant. Don't settle the first call unless you get what you want and then call back and try again.


----------



## untouchable (Apr 13, 2005)

7thton said:


> NFL ST costs 280 bucks. Not such a good deal, in my book.


It is when you are only paying it in a monthly fee...look at it this way...

total choice premier: 99.00 a month
NFL sunday ticket- 229.00 or broke up into 4 payments..

I know which one I would choose..


----------



## DTVPro (Jun 24, 2005)

400 bucks in free programming vs a much smaller rebate


and if you're into football, you were gonna get the sunday ticket anyways


----------



## California_TiVo (Nov 21, 2002)

I just signed up today. The $150 you are talking about is $10/month for 15 months. The form is located at _directv150offer_ (sorry but the forum is preventing me from entering a URL until I get 5 posts)

Couple concerns though after setting up with customer service.

1) The rep said "it's not TiVo, it's better than TiVo...it's an HD DVR"

Ok, is this guy clueless...it shows a TiVo remote in the photo.

2) $299 and I don't own it...surely he was wrong there??WTF


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

California_TiVo said:


> 1) The rep said "it's not TiVo, it's better than TiVo...it's an HD DVR"


The only HD DVR DirecTV has at this time is the HR10-250 which is a DirecTiVo.



> 2) $299 and I don't own it...surely he was wrong there??WTF


That is right, you will not own it. DirecTV has gone to a leasing system. You will pay $5/month to lease the receiver.


----------



## California_TiVo (Nov 21, 2002)

I was told "it just came out, you are one of the first customers to get it"...again saying it was not Tivo.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

California_TiVo said:


> I was told "it just came out, you are one of the first customers to get it"...again saying it was not Tivo.


Well, if it the new HD recorder based on the NDS software then it is not better than TiVo. I would specifically call back and ask for a TiVo.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

California_TiVo said:


> I just signed up today. The $150 you are talking about is $10/month for 15 months. The form is located at _directv150offer_ (sorry but the forum is preventing me from entering a URL until I get 5 posts)
> 
> Couple concerns though after setting up with customer service.
> 
> ...


IT probably costs $1000 to manufacture.

When they started up, D* receivers were bought at ACTUAL cost, typically $500-1000 or so each.

To grow subscribers, D* decided at some point to offer subsidized equipment....expecting that cheaper receivers = quicker growth and more revenue....the age of "free install" began, along with the age of "1 year commitment" - nessecary because D* wasn't going to blow a thousand bucks to get $20 in profit a month for someone who would then cancel, sell the equipment, and go to cable.

as "free receivers" milled about and became viewed as worthless, often resigned to attics, directv felt that instead of giving away $150 dollar receivers only to have them be tossed away when someone left D*, was moronic. Besides, dish network was "leasing" them and doing much better why NOT take them back when someone cancelled? Who the heck wants to keep receivers they're not going to use anyway?

So the "lease upgrade fee" common in cable and with dish network was adopted.

same cost, but you don't own it. same usage, fees, et-cetera, but if you cancel your account, they want them back so they can re-use the equipment you'd probably throw away, anyway.

...and D* gets to reclaim their assets, saving a hundred bucks or more per cancelled account.

Yes, the HD-DTIVO costs more to make than $299

Cell-phone companies really got the ball rolling on this one....buy a sprint phone for $100...it cost $250 to make, but you're locked into a contract for 2 years with sprint, and if you leave sprint, your $100 phone is designed to not work with any other service.

They might as well "lease" the phones, except that no-one wants last year's model. Where satellite boxes change once every few years, cell-phones are a high-status item of which everyone MUST have the latest and greatest.


----------



## beanpoppa (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not sure how much of an financial difference there is in real $ to D* by switching to a leased model. Previously, they had a cancellation fee if you cancelled before 2 years. Now you have to send back the equipment, but no cancellation fee. It's really an accounting change. Previously, when D* subsidized $100 of the cost of a receiver, that subsidy was an expense, that came off the books immediately. Now, if they give you a leased receiver, that receiver stays on their books as an asset until it's fully depreciated. On paper, their numbers look better. In the end, it's probably a wash. The costs associated with shipping, bench-testing, and refurbing the usable equipment that comes back after 2 years has to be a wash.



extension 721 said:


> IT probably costs $1000 to manufacture.
> 
> When they started up, D* receivers were bought at ACTUAL cost, typically $500-1000 or so each.
> 
> ...


----------

